# how much white clover to plant for bees



## phersbees (Mar 28, 2014)

I wanted to turn my yard into a clover patch for bees. I'm on a half acre with house. House is 40 x70. Would it be enough to make clover honey? Is it worth planting I have fruit trees every where. But clover honey is best from what I hear...


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

You have fruit tree everywhere, but clover does best with full sunlight. Will the clover help your bees? Yes, but it won't be enough, on your lot size, to be able to say you have clover honey. The clover will help the bees, it will also help your soil. I would rather have clover everywhere than just grass. I also like mustard, as it blooms quite early in the spring for a good pollen source for the bees, and it blooms for a pretty good long time, giving nectar also as the temps warm up over 65F.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Is the clover going to bloom at the same time as other nectar sources? It sounds like you could have enough to attract the bees and make some surplus honey. But, is it going to compete with something the bees like better?

Tom


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always had some clover in the lawn that I left alone. I've always felt it was totally appropriate in a lawn, and raised nitrogen levels in the soil naturally. My wife thought it was a weed and I should kill it. Last year she became a Master Gardener and developed an interest in bees. Now she adores clover and plants several varieties.

Planting clover is fine, but to get the area your bees and other pollinators need, it would help if your neighbors don't kill every sprig they see. Our bee association has a member who goes around with a presentation urging pollinator-friendly gardening. That presentation not only lists clover as good, but also dandelions. That takes a major mindset shift, dead against that idiot with the fake Scottish accent pushing lawn chemicals. What you need is neighbors buying in to "pollinator-friendly."


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

IMO, not enough to to fool with.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

a half acre isnt much but, a clover lawn is beautiful besides. and any amount of clover for them def wont hurt. im forgoing our lawn this year and going with clover. lawns are pointless and are a semi new trend to home landskaping anyhow. yeah...its political as to why yards are commonly grass now. a lawn of daisies,dandelions and clover would be incredible


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

An unscrupulous person might fill the pockets of old pants, with holes in the pockets, with clover seeds, and stroll about the neighborhood.


----------



## The Valley (Jan 21, 2014)

Phoebee said:


> An unscrupulous person might fill the pockets of old pants, with holes in the pockets, with clover seeds, and stroll about the neighborhood.


Don't know any of them....you? :shhhh:


----------



## phersbees (Mar 28, 2014)

Phoebee said:


> An unscrupulous person might fill the pockets of old pants, with holes in the pockets, with clover seeds, and stroll about the neighborhood.


Might have a clover outbreak around here:shhhh:


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

In the new Bee Culture, Kim Flottum says that a half acre of Dutch White clover if properly managed, will yield 150 lbs of honey.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Clovers or any other pollen and nectar producing plants will help. Bees not just gather from 1 area but
from multiple locations to keep the hive healthy. So I'll say anything will help. Mustard, turnips, borage,
buckwheat, canola, sunflowers, etc.


Any idea what this plant is?


----------



## plantdb (Mar 19, 2014)

I heard global warming is causing major clover outbreaks across the country.


----------

